# Stabilizer?



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there a stabilizer I can buy that'll fit my bow? It's a Mathew's Mission Rally and the guy I bought it from said they don't make stabilizers for it but I think I probably need one. I'm groupin okay most of the time but I'm shootin to the left and when I move my sight, I shoot waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to the right... It may be me but I think I'm gonna need a stabilizer at some point anyway.


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

i have a limbsaver good and at good price


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

pic? of the place to put ur stabalizer, and how much u lookin to spend


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

He's wrong. It should be able to fit any standard size stab. The real questions is, what are you looking for out of a stab? Do you want one you can hunt with, say >12", or do you want a longer one, more comp style? Jacob should be able to give you a lot of good info, but we need to know what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Competition but not something extremely bulky. I had a long one a while ago that I didn't like working with at all. The hole looks way too small to even hold a stabilizer.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

do it right and go full out on a good set.. one and done. 

i'd look for a 24-27" main and a 12" back bar run off a single mount. depending on how indepth you wanna get you can either run it straight back/slight down and out or you can mount it low on the riser and run it out and back. the main you have several options, i'd opt for a 10degree down on the main because you won't be running much weigh on the bars.

for that bow with a longer riser and a reflexed riser you will need a bit more weight on the main than on say a deflexed shorter ata bow. I'd go 2-4oz on the main and then 6-8oz on the back. run the back bar down a good bit and back as much as you can while keeping it at about a 20-25deg angle. the longer the bars the less weight they take to get the same feel, but the more they react to movement. I shoot a 33" main with 11oz on the end and a 15" back with 18oz.. my good friend shoots the same length bars but with 18oz and 26 oz, his bow holds better on target than mine does.. even at a short dl


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there will be a threaded bushing tapped into the riser on the bow.. there is going to be one there


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

It's people like you that make me realize I know *nothing* about bows... Haha


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you shoot open class you might as well get a full set. If you want something you can hunt with too I would look at a 12" doinker dish.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Michaela MMM said:


> It's people like you that make me realize I know *nothing* about bows... Haha


Thats how I feel EVERY time I talk to Jacob, Michaela.

Jake


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Amen ^^^


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what are you looking for in a stabilizer setup or single bar?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Just somethin to keep me steadier so I can have a tighter grouping. Nothin too long or too expensive. Just somethin simple if at all possible. I'm not even really sure I need one but I figure it can't hurt and would probably help.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ok.. i get what your saying but i have to say this and others can back me up on this... stabilizers are one of if not the biggest key to sight picture and holding steady.. if i had to skimp on one thing i'd skimp on bow, release, arrows, before i skimped on stabilizers. when you tune them to the bow you can get to where the pin movement is isolated to a very small pattern leaving you able to focus on the release, not keeping the pin in the middle...

they are expensive, but with the benefits they bring to the game they are worth it


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh okaay I didn;t know the stabilizers were so important. I've only used one once and it was big and bulky and I hated it...


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

just look at the stabilizers and this is what they're talking about.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

huh? i'm kinda lost by what your getting at.. I can put up pics of my bow fully rigged to.. it doesn't show how stabilizers work


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

What are you lost by? I know what a stabilizer looks like...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i know what they look like too, i got piles of them. I'm just lost at why he posts that pic


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

That's what I was wondering!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Stabs are something that you have to tune to your bow/setup. What works on one bow will almost definitely not work for another. You can pull one off the shelf (or have one handed to you, in your case) and probably have a better sight picture than no stab at all. However, to get the best results, you have to really play with the balance of weights on the front and back rod. The only way to find out what works for you is to get a set and a passel of weights and tinker. If the pin bobs up, add more on the front. If it bobs down, add more to the back. If it's too heavy for you, take some off.

And to add to what Jacob said, yes, I believe they are important. I've seen my bad shots go from outer half of the 9 ring to a liner 10/ just out simply by adding 3 extra oz to the front rod. That being said, I would pick a good, comfy release over solid stabs any day, but that's just me.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here is the setup i run, and i am by no means pushing this exact setup... actually i'll push for something else, same brand but diff setup.

i run the following: 
33" premier plus black w/ 11oz and a sims enhancer on the end
15" premier plus back w/ 18oz run almost straight back and off the left side.

this is for a ve+ at 58lbs 29" and 55% letoff spirals.. all this would change if i shot a diff setup.

adam runs diff, bridger runs diff, aaron runs diff, dylan runs diff.. the list goes on and no one is the same. except for length of bars and the rough number of weights. bridger, aaron and I shoot Bstingers, adam and dylan shoot for and use doinker. I'm old fashioned and like simplicity, hence the stingers but they work.

i would get a 24-27" competitor main and a 10-12" back. run the back lower on the riser and out to the left side(right handed). try 2-3oz on the end of the main and then 4-6 on the end of the back bar and see how the pin floats. i can't help anymore without you having the stabilizer in hand and on the bow shooting


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go look for some stabilizers... I don't think HH sells them :/


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

michaela, go to lancasterarchery.com and look at what they have... any shop or even you can deal direct with them


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright I will.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

after you have a set or two in mind.. or before even i'll get you jeff's number and he can go over all the aspects and if you want technical aspects


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry thought she wanted to see a set up of longer stabilzers:darkbeer:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The other thing to keep in mind is that stiffness matters. One of my students is shooting a cheapo Cartel rod (30" I think). The rod is about $50 and the stiffness shows. It bounces quite a bit and vibrates a ton because of it. That movement in the rod itself allows the shooter to move the bow without the weight being able to stop it. A stiffer rod will give a more solid connection to the weights on the end, making them better able to resist movement/torque, etc. Therefore, the stiffer the rod, the better the hold and the more forgiving the setup.

That being said, as your first stab setup, I wouldn't necessarily suggest you go blow $400 on a set of Stingers or Doinkers, just because you won't really be able to tell. I said stiffness matters, but once a rod gets so stiff, it really doesn't make that much difference anymore if you don't know what you're feeling. If you feel like going all out and only buying one set ever, that's cool, but you really don't have to. There are plenty of mid-priced stabs out there that come well stiff-enough for your purposes. I just want to warn you, though, that when you get in the really cheap end, you get what you pay for.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> The other thing to keep in mind is that stiffness matters. One of my students is shooting a cheapo Cartel rod (30" I think). The rod is about $50 and the stiffness shows. It bounces quite a bit and vibrates a ton because of it. That movement in the rod itself allows the shooter to move the bow without the weight being able to stop it. A stiffer rod will give a more solid connection to the weights on the end, making them better able to resist movement/torque, etc. Therefore, the stiffer the rod, the better the hold and the more forgiving the setup.
> 
> That being said, as your first stab setup, I wouldn't necessarily suggest you go blow $400 on a set of Stingers or Doinkers, just because you won't really be able to tell. I said stiffness matters, but once a rod gets so stiff, it really doesn't make that much difference anymore if you don't know what you're feeling. If you feel like going all out and only buying one set ever, that's cool, but you really don't have to. There are plenty of mid-priced stabs out there that come well stiff-enough for your purposes. I just want to warn you, though, that when you get in the really cheap end, you get what you pay for.


You can get a b-stinger competitor from $120-140 and it works great for me... just tryin to help


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's what I'm saying. The Competitor from Bee Stinger, the Avancee and Fatty from Doinker, and some others are all in that same $130 ish range and are plenty stiff enough for most guys, let alone somebody who hasn't really played with stabs much. But when you start looking into the $50 Cartels and such, they start to loose their quality and rigidity fast. I highly recommend stepping up the budget just a little to avoid the (not junk, but super low quality) and avoid wasting your money on having to buy a 2nd set to replace the first.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

and the competitors may be priced as low quality but they are very stiff and stable!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you have never shot with a set, you won't know the diff... This is true but I would go straight to a little better set so it does not need to be upgraded. Rule of thumb is stiffer and lighter the better. The stiffness is huge, but only if you stack a ton of weight on the end of the bars, if you dont you won't notice the flex from the weight. You will see a buzz from te stabilizer because it does flex and depending on the bars it may flex a lot or a little. You don't need to drop a ton of money, you can get a full set used for 200$ that is or was top of the line and will shoot very well. Stay away from suppression mounts and those that preach dampening over stiffness, that's not what stabilizers do.

I haven't priced a set of competitor bars in a while but I wanna say try are bout 250$ for bars, 45$ for sink back and then another 50$ in weights... It seems like a lot but foe what it does for your game it's worth it... And I've spent 200$ or more just on weights for a single set of bars

Feel free to drop me a pm bout stabs


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I'm about to drop you a pm, if you don't mind. Haha


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Stiffness makes a world of difference. i love my postens. they are so stiff i can pick my bow up by the end of the bar and hold it with no flex at all.


----------



## FLORIDA GATOR (Mar 10, 2012)

you could always make one


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

shouldnt be no different than any other stabilizer bushing out there.
I have an Axion GLX 3-d stabilizer, it has the harmonic dampers in it and a harmonic stabilizer at the end. I think it weighs aroung 8 ounces and it somewhere around 12" long.
it made a noticeable difference in my groups and I could hold much steadier, its long enough for 3-d and to be an effective stabilizer but not too long to where you cant be in the bowhunter class or for actual bowhunting. I think theyre around $70 but are nice and do take out some vibration as well.
any stabilizer around 12" and with a weight around 7-9 ounces to me is an good all around stabilizer imo just as long as it keeps the weight of it near the very end of it.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I just got me a stabilizer. it's an Axion vibration damper.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal, hope it helps out, which it should, then you will get used to it and when you take it off to c how it does u will want to keep that stab. on there!


Michaela MMM said:


> I just got me a stabilizer. it's an Axion vibration damper.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I do love it so far! A couple days ago though, it was screwin me up real bad. I wasn't strong to support the extra weight in my follow-through and it pulled all my shots way to the right. But now that I've gotten used to it, yes I LOVE it!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What's total weight on it?


----------

